# Trout are tearing it up!



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

How did i wind up with two post i edited one now have two ?


----------



## coloradowalt (Oct 26, 2012)

Silent Drifter said:


> Caught 4 as fast as the Chartreuse curly tail hit water ,sun going down was probably reason they stopped hitting ,but the durn gnats was feeding better 😁 neighbors been killing them and a couple reds in Bell River.....Nassau County
> 
> Im usen ugly stik ultra light rod 4-'6" with Abu Garcia spinner with power pro 20 lb,,6 lb mono diameter looks like thread....3/8 head for distance...


Silent Drifter, what portion of the tide are you fishing?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I usually do pretty good the first of out going, but last night when i caught those it was incoming by about 4 hrs, 30 minutes it was to dark for them to see the grub....they was hiting it on The drop soon as it hit water when i got the slack out of line rod bent over. 😊 and OMG At the Gnats .....😳

I just tried them one hr out going and only got one small guy, water clarity is the biggest factor if its to muddy i only make a few cast and go back home


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

My Bud said he was having best luck 1-3 hrs after high tide,pretty much peak current flow out going ...


----------

